# Unfall Formel 1 in Japan



## Max100 (7 Okt. 2014)

Jetzt ist ein Video aufgetaucht, wo man sieht, dass beim Unfall des Franzosen Jules Bianchi die grüne Flagge geschwenkt wird.

Den Kran hebt es richtig an, ob der Wucht des Einschlages

Premières images de l'accident de Jules Bianchi - Formule 1 - Auto/Moto -


----------



## didi33 (7 Okt. 2014)

Wobei die Grüne Flagge nach der Unfallstelle geschwenkt wird.


----------



## Woelfle (7 Okt. 2014)

Ich hab das Rennen nicht angeschaut, aber es hat mich anfangs gewundert, warum der bei gelber Flagge abgeflogen ist. Erst später hab ich dann mitbekommen, das es da gar keine gelbe Flagge gegeben hat.
Der Aufprall sieht aber schon arg böse aus und derjenige der das Seil da gehalten hat kann sich schon glücklich schätzen, dass ihm nichts passiert ist.


----------



## chini72 (7 Okt. 2014)

Da kann man nur das BESTE hoffen


----------



## Suicide King (7 Okt. 2014)

Soweit ich das weis wurde vor der Unfallstelle sogar doppelt Gelb geschwenkt. Das bedeutet das sich der Fahrer einstellen muss vielleicht gleich anzuhalten. Nach einer Unfallstelle wird immer der erste Streckenposten Grün schwenken. Das das nun so dicht beieinander lag ist wohl eher Zufall. Kann auch am Kamerawinkel liegen.
Und das unter Gelb nichts passieren kann ist auch ein Märchen. Alleine beim ersten Start ins Rennen hat sich doch wer hinter dem SavtyCar gedreht. Und da wird noch viel langsamer gefahren als wenn "nur" Gelb ist.


----------



## Claudia (7 Okt. 2014)

Woelfle schrieb:


> Ich hab das Rennen nicht angeschaut, aber es hat mich anfangs gewundert, warum der bei gelber Flagge abgeflogen ist. Erst später hab ich dann mitbekommen, das es da gar keine gelbe Flagge gegeben hat.
> Der Aufprall sieht aber schon arg böse aus und derjenige der das Seil da gehalten hat kann sich schon glücklich schätzen, dass ihm nichts passiert ist.



Das stimmt so nicht, ich habe das Rennen geschaut, es wurden gelbe Flaggen geschwenkt wie didi33 schon geschrieben hat, die grüne Flagge wurde hinter dem Bolliden von Adrian geschwenkt war im TV auch zu sehen. Unglücklischer weise war der Crash vom Adrian kurz vor diesem Streckenposten und somit war es eigentlich richtig wieder grün zu schwenken. Die sollten vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken das man bei so einer Situation das gelb weiter ausweitet.

Die FIA hätte das Rennen halt eher starten sollen wussten ja das der Taifun im Anflug ist über die Entscheidung kann man eigentlich nur den Kopfschütteln.


----------



## wolf2000 (7 Okt. 2014)

Claudia schrieb:


> Die FIA hätte das Rennen halt eher starten sollen wussten ja das der Taifun im Anflug ist über die Entscheidung kann man eigentlich nur den Kopfschütteln.



Besser erst gar nicht starten.


----------



## Max100 (7 Okt. 2014)

Habe das Rennen auch gesehen und habe mich gewundert, dass nach dem Unfall vom Adrian Sutil nicht sofort das Signal "Safety Car" gegeben wurde, denn es war ja in der Kurve und der Kran war auch sofort da.
Für mich ein Versäumnis der Rennleitung!
Nehme an, die wollte das Rennen so schnell wie möglich durch haben.


----------



## Suicide King (7 Okt. 2014)

Hätten sie es 2 - 3 Sunden eher gestartet wäre das Rennen unter besten Bedingungen gelaufen. Aber die Medien haben einen zu großen Einfluss auf die Verantwortlichen. In etwa: "Ihr könnt das Rennen nicht früher starten. Uns gehen dadurch viiieeelllleee Werbeeinnahmen flöten!"
Ich weis jetzt leider nicht mehr welcher Fahrer das war der gesagt hat : "Die haben es schon 1976 in Japan nicht geschafft einen Rennen eher zu Starten und 2014 immer noch nicht"!
Wer sich jetzt fragt was damals war:
1976 gab es auch wie jetzt eine Unwetterwarnung. Es wurde wie heute auch diskutiert ob man das Rennen nicht einfach verschieben könnte. Denn für einen früheren Zeitpunkt sollte, und war dann auch so wie jetzt, das Wetter ganz normal sein. Es wurde aber nichts verschoben. Und so kam es das Niki Lauda, damals noch WM Führender im Kampf mit James Hunt um den Titel, sein Auto nach nur 2 Runden in die Box fuhr und aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse aufgab. Damals war es starker Regen und Nebel.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Okt. 2014)

Suicide King schrieb:


> Hätten sie es 2 - 3 Sunden eher gestartet wäre das Rennen unter besten Bedingungen gelaufen. Aber die Medien haben einen zu großen Einfluss auf die Verantwortlichen. In etwa: "Ihr könnt das Rennen nicht früher starten. Uns gehen dadurch viiieeelllleee Werbeeinnahmen flöten!"
> Ich weis jetzt leider nicht mehr welcher Fahrer das war der gesagt hat : "Die haben es schon 1976 in Japan nicht geschafft einen Rennen eher zu Starten und 2014 immer noch nicht"!
> Wer sich jetzt fragt was damals war:
> 1976 gab es auch wie jetzt eine Unwetterwarnung. Es wurde wie heute auch diskutiert ob man das Rennen nicht einfach verschieben könnte. Denn für einen früheren Zeitpunkt sollte, und war dann auch so wie jetzt, das Wetter ganz normal sein. Es wurde aber nichts verschoben. Und so kam es das Niki Lauda, damals noch WM Führender im Kampf mit James Hunt um den Titel, sein Auto nach nur 2 Runden in die Box fuhr und aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse aufgab. Damals war es starker Regen und Nebel.



wobei man nicht vergessen sollte dass Nikki Lauda durch seinem unfall der ja erst 6-8 wochen vergangen war,sehr eingeschüchtert war


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Okt. 2014)

Max100 schrieb:


> Den Kran ...



Man nennt es auch Radlader.


----------



## k0rnsuchtie (7 Okt. 2014)

Es ist echt schrecklich was passiert ist, aber für mich immernoch erstaunlich das relativ wenig passiert ..


----------



## Max100 (8 Okt. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Man nennt es auch Radlader.




Danke für den Tipp, werd´s mir merken


----------



## Mickykatze (18 Okt. 2014)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Mickykatze (18 Okt. 2014)

Wir sind bei dir


----------

